# Yeah,They're back on.



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Fished West Bay with Hop and Andy. I left Fat Boys at 8:00, they left earlier. It was foggy and calm. The tide was ripping out and the water was trout green. ( 2' to 3' visibility).
At the first stop I starter getting hits. I positioned myself in 3' of water and was going to drift into 5'. I got all the hits in the 3' to 4' range. Hop called and said they were getting hits also. After several tries to find each other we finally found one another. We spent the rest of the morning sticking trout and reds. 
All fish were caught in 3' to 4' of water. I found that a fast retrieve worked best for me but Hop and Andy were getting theirs slow bumpind on the bottom. 
I had 9 keepers and a 23" red by 9:00. It took me 2 more hours to land the last keeper. They were from 16" to 22". I had over 20 throw backs. 
Hop and Andy had 10 keeper trout, 1 undersized red, one oversized red and a plethera of throw backs. 
Was a relief to realize the fish had not vaporizes as everyone imagined. 
There were only 5 other boats out today and all we talked to caught fish.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Great catch guys....


We have all been wondering where the fish were.. Possibly because of warmer water the last few days, or are you fishing a different spot than last week.

Either way, that means the fish are FINALLY hungry, and i bet you didnt even have to run 115 miles this time right????

Oh how im ready for a day off, my waders are ready to gooooooo


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, one other thing Mullet.. What was the water temp and what kind of bottom were you over.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm glad you didn't haver to run 150 miles in the fog to find fish!


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

awesome stringer shot.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report. Glad you guys got on em! I would take that over boring superbowl football any day of the week! I need to fish again soon!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

It was a fun time fo' sho'! 
You forgot to mention that you lost your stringer after trout number 9 and ended up finding it again 3-400 yards up drift with all the fish still on it! lol
--Hop


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Another great day on the water......


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Great catch. I like the first picture of the boats in the fog.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

It was a great day on the water. Good fishing with ya. !


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Mighty good job.


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

*looks like fun to me*

Good Job, Mullet! Get on 'em and stay on 'em!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*stuck them*

WTG mullet.You give great reports.Keep stickin....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

So what color were you using? LOL! Great report.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job guys!


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Jay , what's the deal ?...no shoe pic this time ?....LOL


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Shoe*

BCB,
The last rout I caught was the biggest-around 20"-and I took a pic with a foot in it just for you but it didn't come out. I can take one of my foot right now if you like. LOL.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*Good Work, Mullet!*

It's amazing what a difference a few days make. Last Saturday the water- in that same area- was gin clear and sterile- no baitfish, no predators- no nothing.

Glad you whacked 'em. I hope to try again in the next few days...


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job again


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*The foot*

BCB,
I found the pick I took of the last trout on last Sunday. I took a pic with my foot just for you.


----------

